# Come si sente il traditore?



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2012)

Come si sente il marito traditore che viene scoperto? Mio marito aveva preso una sbandata per una bruttona, storia durata tre mesi, l'ho scoperto io, tanto di lettere e mail con ti amo, mi manchi, sei tutta la mia vita ecc ecc. Poi una volta scoperto, tempo tre giorni che lo avevo buttato fuori di casa, mi implora di tornare perchè aveva fatto una cazzata, era fuori di testa, non si sentiva compreso  in famiglia ecc. ecc. L'ho ripreso  - accidenti a me - soprattutto per i figli. Ma con che sofferenza da parte mia! L'umiliazione da superare, la rabbia, e tutto il repertorio di sentimenti di chi è stato tradito, per di più con una donna che se voi la vedeste, una tristezza di bruttezza e di insignificanza. Comunque: lui si è pentito, si comporta meravigliosamente, come ai primi tempi del matromonio...... ma mi chiedo: non proverà mai vergogna per quello che ha fatto? io mi vwegognerei come una ladra, se lo avessi fatto io, tutti i sotterfugi, il coinvolgimento di amici comuni per farsi dare copertura.........mah!
Valery


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come si sente il marito traditore che viene scoperto? Mio marito aveva preso una sbandata per una bruttona, storia durata tre mesi, l'ho scoperto io, tanto di lettere e mail con ti amo, mi manchi, sei tutta la mia vita ecc ecc. Poi una volta scoperto, tempo tre giorni che lo avevo buttato fuori di casa, mi implora di tornare perchè aveva fatto una cazzata, era fuori di testa, non si sentiva compreso  in famiglia ecc. ecc. L'ho ripreso  - accidenti a me - soprattutto per i figli. Ma con che sofferenza da parte mia! L'umiliazione da superare, la rabbia, e tutto il repertorio di sentimenti di chi è stato tradito, per di più con una donna che se voi la vedeste, una tristezza di bruttezza e di insignificanza. Comunque: lui si è pentito, si comporta meravigliosamente, come ai primi tempi del matromonio...... ma mi chiedo: non proverà mai vergogna per quello che ha fatto? io mi vwegognerei come una ladra, se lo avessi fatto io, tutti i sotterfugi, il coinvolgimento di amici comuni per farsi dare copertura.........mah!
> Valery



Intanto magari gurda "la bruttona " era più profonda di te .......




In tutti i sensi:rotfl:
:rotfl:scusa ma mi veniva cosi......


----------



## Annuccia (13 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come si sente il marito traditore che viene scoperto? Mio marito aveva preso una sbandata per *una bruttona*, storia durata tre mesi, l'ho scoperto io, tanto di lettere e mail con ti amo, mi manchi, sei tutta la mia vita ecc ecc. Poi una volta scoperto, tempo tre giorni che lo avevo buttato fuori di casa, mi implora di tornare perchè aveva fatto una cazzata, era fuori di testa, non si sentiva compreso in famiglia ecc. ecc. L'ho ripreso - accidenti a me - soprattutto per i figli. Ma con che sofferenza da parte mia! L'umiliazione da superare, la rabbia, e tutto il repertorio di sentimenti di chi è stato tradito, per di più con una donna che se voi la vedeste, una tristezza di bruttezza e di insignificanza. Comunque: lui si è pentito, si comporta meravigliosamente, come ai primi tempi del matromonio...... ma mi chiedo: non proverà mai vergogna per quello che ha fatto? io mi vwegognerei come una ladra, se lo avessi fatto io, tutti i sotterfugi, il coinvolgimento di amici comuni per farsi dare copertura.........mah!
> Valery


:rotfl:scusa
non ho resistito....

e figurati se era bellissima.....



per fargli dire ti amo e mi manchi....


basta torno in me....


mi dispiace molto...
ti consiglio di continuare a controllare per un pò....con discrezione...


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come si sente il marito traditore che viene scoperto? Mio marito aveva preso una sbandata per una bruttona, storia durata tre mesi, l'ho scoperto io, tanto di lettere e mail con ti amo, mi manchi, sei tutta la mia vita ecc ecc. Poi una volta scoperto, tempo tre giorni che lo avevo buttato fuori di casa, mi implora di tornare perchè aveva fatto una cazzata, era fuori di testa, non si sentiva compreso  in famiglia ecc. ecc. L'ho ripreso  - accidenti a me - soprattutto per i figli. Ma con che sofferenza da parte mia! L'umiliazione da superare, la rabbia, e tutto il repertorio di sentimenti di chi è stato tradito, per di più con una donna che se voi la vedeste, una tristezza di bruttezza e di insignificanza. Comunque: lui si è pentito, si comporta meravigliosamente, come ai primi tempi del matromonio...... ma mi chiedo: non proverà mai vergogna per quello che ha fatto? io mi vwegognerei come una ladra, se lo avessi fatto io, tutti i sotterfugi, il coinvolgimento di amici comuni per farsi dare copertura.........mah!
> Valery


....Praticamente non sono mai stata beccata e non sono mai stata nella situazione di dover confessare (

	
	
		
		
	


	




), ma se penso a...


No. lasciamo perdere.
Non faccio testo, sono una che non tradisce la coppia e l'uomo che amo, ma ogni tanto "evado" con i miei spazi.
Mi sembra di capire che tuo marito sia stato fedele o comunque la fedeltà era importante nel vostro rapporto, quindi sono certa che si vergogna in quanto ha attuato un tradimento per mancanze all'interno della coppia.
Oltre alla vergogna che lui prova e a cui tu non credi, avete parlato di queste mancanze che lui sentiva tanto da tradirti?


----------



## Angelica (13 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come si sente il marito traditore che viene scoperto? Mio marito aveva preso una sbandata per una bruttona, storia durata tre mesi, l'ho scoperto io, tanto di lettere e mail con ti amo, mi manchi, sei tutta la mia vita ecc ecc. Poi una volta scoperto, tempo tre giorni che lo avevo buttato fuori di casa, mi implora di tornare perchè aveva fatto una cazzata, era fuori di testa, non si sentiva compreso in famiglia ecc. ecc. L'ho ripreso - accidenti a me - soprattutto per i figli. Ma con che sofferenza da parte mia! L'umiliazione da superare, la rabbia, e tutto il repertorio di sentimenti di chi è stato tradito, per di più con una donna che se voi la vedeste, una tristezza di bruttezza e di insignificanza. Comunque: lui si è pentito, si comporta meravigliosamente, come ai primi tempi del matromonio...... ma mi chiedo: non proverà mai vergogna per quello che ha fatto? io mi vwegognerei come una ladra, se lo avessi fatto io, tutti i sotterfugi, il coinvolgimento di amici comuni per farsi dare copertura.........mah!
> Valery


Anch'io vorrei tanto sapere come si sente il traditore. Non so da quanto tempo è successo quel che racconti, a me è successo da pochissimo, una settimana... o meglio, da una settimana io l'ho scoperto. 
Però, perdonami, vedo in te un atteggiamento sbagliato, secondo me. Tu dici che l'altra è brutta, insignificante, etc. etc. E allora dovresti chiederti perché ti ha tradito con lei. Sinceramente non penso che una donna non bellissima non possa essere amata. Ci sono donne brutte amate e felici. Magari sono intelligenti, te lo sei mai chiesto? Io per esempio, non sono certo bella da mozzare il fiato. Ho 50 anni, è vero che ne dimostro molti di meno, che non sono grassa, che ho un corpo che non è una schifezza, ma non sono certo chissà che cosa. Eppure sono stata amata. Mio marito mi ha tradito con delle escort, non ha avuto una relazione con un'altra donna, niente sentimenti, solo sesso. E so bene cosa avevano quelle più di me: giovani (24/25 anni) per esempio. Più zoccole, anche se io non sono certo una di quelle da posizione classica e basta, con me mio marito fa di tutto, proprio di tutto.
Ma tuo marito ha avuto una relazione con un'altra donna. Chiediti cosa gli dava che tu non gli davi. In casa non si sentiva compreso. Si, è la solita scusa, però è quasi sempre vero. Non giustifica il tradimento, naturalmente. Forse è brutta ma intelligente. Forse lo comprendeva. Forse scopava meglio, chissà...
Insomma, ora è passata, è pentito, va bene, spero che sarete sempre felici insieme, davvero, con tutto il cuore.
Però, per piacere, non insistere sul fatto che quella è brutta, insignificante, etc. etc. E' una donna, ricordatelo, con dei sentimenti, con un cervello. Ti piacerebbe che un'altra donna dicesse di te quel che tu dici di lei? 
Non doveva mettersi con un uomo sposato, questo si. Non si fa, punto. Ma se tu continui a sminuirla, rischi di non voler vedere come sono andate davvero le cose, rischi di non capire, e invece tu vuoi capire.
Soprattutto vuoi capire, ora, come si sente lui. E vorrei sapere tanto anch'io come si sente mio marito, ora che l'ho scoperto.


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Anch'io vorrei tanto sapere come si sente il traditore. Non so da quanto tempo è successo quel che racconti, a me è successo da pochissimo, una settimana... o meglio, da una settimana io l'ho scoperto.
> Però, perdonami, vedo in te un atteggiamento sbagliato, secondo me. Tu dici che l'altra è brutta, insignificante, etc. etc. E allora dovresti chiederti perché ti ha tradito con lei. Sinceramente non penso che una donna non bellissima non possa essere amata. Ci sono donne brutte amate e felici. Magari sono intelligenti, te lo sei mai chiesto? Io per esempio, non sono certo bella da mozzare il fiato. Ho 50 anni, è vero che ne dimostro molti di meno, che non sono grassa, che ho un corpo che non è una schifezza, ma non sono certo chissà che cosa. Eppure sono stata amata. Mio marito mi ha tradito con delle escort, non ha avuto una relazione con un'altra donna, niente sentimenti, solo sesso. E so bene cosa avevano quelle più di me: giovani (24/25 anni) per esempio. Più zoccole, anche se io non sono certo una di quelle da posizione classica e basta, con me mio marito fa di tutto, proprio di tutto.
> Ma tuo marito ha avuto una relazione con un'altra donna. Chiediti cosa gli dava che tu non gli davi. In casa non si sentiva compreso. Si, è la solita scusa, però è quasi sempre vero. Non giustifica il tradimento, naturalmente. Forse è brutta ma intelligente. Forse lo comprendeva. Forse scopava meglio, chissà...
> Insomma, ora è passata, è pentito, va bene, spero che sarete sempre felici insieme, davvero, con tutto il cuore.
> ...


Ti ho approvata e quotata.

Tu e tuo marito vi amate, almeno traspare questo.
Come si sente?
Male.
E sono certa che se lo osservi i segni li cogli.
Dagli sguardi che posa su di te. Da come ti sfiora o tocca. da come si muove in casa.

Io li vedevo al neon questi comportamenti di Mattia. Anche se ero rabbiosa e incazzosa. (dentro)


----------



## passante (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....Praticamente non sono mai stata beccata e non sono mai stata nella situazione di dover confessare (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


però Tebe. ho letto il tuo blog e mi aspettavo qualcosa di diverso, appunto, nel tuo tradimento, a partire da quello che dici sempre. e invece. tu che fai le foto, appena alzata, all'orchidea, e le mandi all'amante. vuol dire che ti sta in testa, lui, subito subito, al risveglio. vuol dire che vuoi condividere la tua quotidianità con lui. lui ti risponde osservando il parquet. vuol dire che lui entra in casa tua. poi ti manda la musica e tu che gliene mandi altra, per i bambini... tu entri in casa sua, nella sua famiglia. mi suonano molti campanellini, tebe, moltissimi. non ti stai regalando degli spazi tuoi,  ti stai sdoppiando in due storie di bisogni, sentimenti, affetti. e sdoppiarsi non fa mai bene, mai. secondo me. poi spero di sbagliarmi eh. scusa l'invadenza, e se mi sbaglio tanto meglio...


----------



## Zod (13 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Intanto magari gurda "la bruttona " era più profonda di te .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da una femmina non mi sarei mai aspettato un commento simile. Evidentemente ho ragione quando dico che siete peggio di noi maschi, che creiamo scandalo se facciamo recensioni di escort.

Probabilmente il marito in questione aveva bisogno di uscire da una routine che gli pesava troppo, e la prima che ha trovato è andata bene allo scopo. Quanto ai vari "mi manchi", "sei la mia vita", etc..sono tutte cazzate che si dicono...del resto se si mente alla madre dei propri figli, che problema c'è a mentire ad una a cui si cerca solo del sesso gratis.

Il tradimento è un evento traumatico della coppia, equivale a toccare il fondo di una crisi. Resta solo da decidere se c'è spazio per tornare a salire correggendo gli errori che hanno portato a quel punto, o se lasciarsi e basta. Visto che ci sono anche dei figli in mezzo, un tentativo almeno conviene farlo. Lo si deve a loro.

S*B


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> però Tebe. ho letto il tuo blog e mi aspettavo qualcosa di diverso, appunto, nel tuo tradimento, a partire da quello che dici sempre. e invece. *tu che fai le foto, appena alzata, all'orchidea, e le mandi all'amante.* vuol dire che ti sta in testa, lui, subito subito, al risveglio. vuol dire c*he vuoi condividere la tua quotidianità con lui.* lui ti risponde osservando il parquet. *vuol dire che lui entra in casa tua.* *poi ti manda la musica e tu che gliene mandi altra, per i bambini... tu entri in casa sua, nella sua famiglia.* mi suonano molti campanellini, tebe, moltissimi. non ti stai regalando degli spazi tuoi,  ti stai sdoppiando in due storie di bisogni, sentimenti, affetti. e sdoppiarsi non fa mai bene, mai. secondo me. poi spero di sbagliarmi eh. scusa l'invadenza, e se mi sbaglio tanto meglio...



Una pagina di blog su quasi 300?

Considerato che fa il guru delle orchidee la mia parte "cazzo più lungo" ha preso il sopravvento.
Se non avesse avuto lo stelo floreale Man non mi sarebbe nemmeno venuto in mente.
Musica per bambini..non so nemmeno come si chiamano e dove lui abita o come si chiama sua moglie. Che quotidianità vogliamo condividere?
E' stato un caso. Avevo appena scaricato dei video per i miei "nipoti" acquisiti. L'avrei fatto anche per uno sconosciuto.

E via di seguito...

Tacita i campanellini, davvero.


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

dimenticavo.
La musica ce la siamo sempre scambiata.
Lui sente il romantico estremo io tutt'altro.
Sono mesi che cerchiamo un punto d'incontro senza trovarlo..

Che tragedia...


----------



## passante (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Una pagina di blog su quasi 300?
> 
> Considerato che fa il guru delle orchidee la mia parte "cazzo più lungo" ha preso il sopravvento.
> Se non avesse avuto lo stelo floreale Man non mi sarebbe nemmeno venuto in mente.
> ...


sì, 2 pagine (anche quella in cui lui ti bacia le dita e ti porta a prendere il caffè) che mi danno questa sensazione: lui illumina alcuni luoghi e parti della tua vita. ma sono felice di sbagliarmi, davvero.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

tebe vuol diversificare e classificare qualcosa che si chiama comunque emozione .


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> sì, 2 pagine (anche quella in cui lui ti bacia le dita e ti porta a prendere il caffè) che mi danno questa sensazione: l*ui illumina alcuni luoghi e parti della tua vita.* ma sono felice di sbagliarmi, davvero.



il neretto.
Certo. Si. Illumina. Se no che tradirei a fare?


----------



## Marina60 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come si sente il marito traditore che viene scoperto? Mio marito aveva preso una sbandata per una bruttona, storia durata tre mesi, l'ho scoperto io, tanto di lettere e mail con ti amo, mi manchi, sei tutta la mia vita ecc ecc. Poi una volta scoperto, tempo tre giorni che lo avevo buttato fuori di casa, mi implora di tornare perchè aveva fatto una cazzata, era fuori di testa, non si sentiva compreso  in famiglia ecc. ecc. L'ho ripreso  - accidenti a me - soprattutto per i figli. Ma con che sofferenza da parte mia! L'umiliazione da superare, la rabbia, e tutto il repertorio di sentimenti di chi è stato tradito, per di più con una donna che se voi la vedeste, una tristezza di bruttezza e di insignificanza. Comunque: lui si è pentito, si comporta meravigliosamente, come ai primi tempi del matromonio...... ma mi chiedo: non proverà mai vergogna per quello che ha fatto? io mi vwegognerei come una ladra, se lo avessi fatto io, tutti i sotterfugi, il coinvolgimento di amici comuni per farsi dare copertura.........mah!
> Valery




Io non sono stata scoperta, ho confessato anche se dopo più di un anno, e ho tradito con uno che è decisamente meno  bello di mio marito...Non ho  certo implorato  perdono e quando ho detto ti amo a qiualcuno l'ho detto perchè lo sentivo.... Non rinnegherei mai  mi spiace ma non saprei esserti d'aiuto... Traditrice atipica ?


----------



## tebina (13 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe vuol diversificare e classificare qualcosa che si chiama comunque emozione .



ma certo che no!


----------



## Sole (13 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Da una femmina non mi sarei mai aspettato un commento simile. Evidentemente ho ragione quando dico che siete peggio di noi maschi, che creiamo scandalo se facciamo recensioni di escort.
> 
> Probabilmente il marito in questione aveva bisogno di uscire da una routine che gli pesava troppo, e la prima che ha trovato è andata bene allo scopo. Quanto ai vari "mi manchi", "sei la mia vita", etc..sono tutte cazzate che si dicono...del resto se si mente alla madre dei propri figli, che problema c'è a mentire ad una a cui si cerca solo del sesso gratis.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo su  tutto. Ma non quando dici che noi femmine siamo peggio dei maschi. Ho trovato pessime donne e uomini puri come bambini, così come esistono uomini gretti e meschini e donne con un cuore grande. Non condivido le generalizzazioni.

Per il resto approvo quello che scrivi, anche lo sdegno per l'ironia fuori luogo di Lunapiena.


----------



## Sole (13 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> sì, 2 pagine (anche quella in cui lui ti bacia le dita e ti porta a prendere il caffè) che mi danno questa sensazione: lui illumina alcuni luoghi e parti della tua vita. ma sono felice di sbagliarmi, davvero.


Io non leggo i blog, quindi non posso farmi un'opinione. Ma per quanto si resti distaccati, per quanto il rapporto con un amante sia basato solo sul sesso, frequentare una persona regolarmente implica una condivisione di momenti, pensieri, situazioni che inevitabilmente diventano una routine parallela a quella ufficiale.
Che piaccia o no è così.
Io ho avuto una storia di 5 mesi con un ragazzo per cui non provavo di certo amore, con cui non condividevo messaggi, foto o musiche, era giá tanto se ci scambiavamo due messaggi a settimana. Eppure un legame affettivo c'era, tanto che oggi saltuariamente ci vediamo, parliamo delle nostre vite, scherziamo amichevolmente insieme.

Nessuno di noi è un robot, le implicazioni affettive in una relazione tra amanti ci sono. Poi si puó essere più o meno bravi a gestirle e a separarle dalla vita 'ufficiale'. Ma negarlo significa mentire a se stessi, credo.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....Praticamente non sono mai stata beccata e non sono mai stata nella situazione di dover confessare (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:gabinetto:


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non leggo i blog, quindi non posso farmi un'opinione. *Ma per quanto si resti distaccati, per quanto il rapporto con un amante sia basato solo sul sesso, frequentare una persona regolarmente implica una condivisione di momenti, pensieri, situazioni che inevitabilmente diventano una routine parallela a quella ufficiale.*
> Che piaccia o no è così.
> Io ho avuto una storia di 5 mesi con un ragazzo per cui non provavo di certo amore, con cui non condividevo messaggi, foto o musiche, era giá tanto se ci scambiavamo due messaggi a settimana. *Eppure un legame affettivo c'era, *tanto che oggi saltuariamente ci vediamo, parliamo delle nostre vite, scherziamo amichevolmente insieme.
> 
> *Nessuno di noi è un robot, le implicazioni affettive in una relazione tra amanti ci sono. Poi si puó essere più o meno bravi a gestirle e a separarle dalla vita 'ufficiale'.* *Ma negarlo significa mentire a se stessi,* credo.



concordo assolutamente, soprattutto sul neretto.
Aggiungo anche che è abbastanza facile, almeno per me, gestire qualcosa che occupa ben poco tempo nella mia vita e che è indubbiamente affetto.
Ma affetto appunto.

Personalmente non saprei gestire una storia parallela innamorata dell'amante avendo una storia ufficiale.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> però Tebe. ho letto il tuo blog e mi aspettavo qualcosa di diverso, appunto, nel tuo tradimento, a partire da quello che dici sempre. e invece. tu che fai le foto, appena alzata, all'orchidea, e le mandi all'amante. vuol dire che ti sta in testa, lui, subito subito, al risveglio. vuol dire che vuoi condividere la tua quotidianità con lui. lui ti risponde osservando il parquet. vuol dire che lui entra in casa tua. poi ti manda la musica e tu che gliene mandi altra, per i bambini... tu entri in casa sua, nella sua famiglia. mi suonano molti campanellini, tebe, moltissimi. non ti stai regalando degli spazi tuoi,  ti stai sdoppiando in due storie di bisogni, sentimenti, affetti. e sdoppiarsi non fa mai bene, mai. secondo me. poi spero di sbagliarmi eh. scusa l'invadenza, e se mi sbaglio tanto meglio...



Chi ama il sesso e si definisce un diversamente fedele, si potrebbe chiamare Lothar. Gli altri se la raccontano soltanto.


Dando per vero quello che racconta Lothar.


----------



## Sole (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> concordo assolutamente, soprattutto sul neretto.
> Aggiungo anche che è abbastanza facile, almeno per me, gestire qualcosa che occupa ben poco tempo nella mia vita e che è indubbiamente affetto.
> Ma affetto appunto.
> 
> Personalmente non saprei gestire una storia parallela innamorata dell'amante avendo una storia ufficiale.


Neanch'io avrei saputo gestirla, nemmeno per un giorno. Ho avuto qualche storia con qualche uomo, ma non ho mai scambiato l'infatuazione, l'arrapamento o la voglia di evasione per amore. Nemmeno in presenza di sentimenti di affetto e amicizia.

Io sono convinta che non si possa amare davvero qualcuno restando con un altro. La vita diventerebbe un inferno, almeno per me.


----------



## passante (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il neretto.
> Certo. Si. Illumina. Se no che tradirei a fare?


che ne so, mi immaginavo una cosa alla lothar.

ma lascia stare. leggevo te e rivedevo me. e sono giorni e mesi di me che non vorrei rivedere perchè, per entrare nel tema del thread, anche se non ci sono stato a letto, mi sento in colpa, e moltissimo. quell'arrivo a lavoro, il tuo, mi ha fatto rivedere i suoi arrivi al lavoro, e la mia giornata che cominciava a illuminarsi. e no, potrei giurarlo, non ero innamorato. non mi sono mai innamorato di nessun altro, solo del mio compagno-marito. nessuna quotidianità condivisa no. certamente. niente di personale (da parte mia) mai raccontata. ma lui sempre più presente, emotivamente, poi significativo, fino a diventare importante. alla fine ero drogato di lui. pulsava nella mia testa continuamente. sembrava che per avere un senso le cose dovessero essere riportate a lui. 

mi fa rabbia ripensarci, vorrei non averlo permesso.

vedi bene che tu non c'entri. dimenticati i miei post, lascia stare.

edit:


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> che ne so, mi immaginavo una cosa alla lothar.
> 
> ma lascia stare. leggevo te e rivedevo me. e sono giorni e mesi di me che non vorrei rivedere perchè, per entrare nel tema del thread, anche se non ci sono stato a letto, mi sento in colpa, e moltissimo. quell'arrivo a lavoro, il tuo, mi ha fatto rivedere i suoi arrivi al lavoro, e la mia giornata che cominciava a illuminarsi. e no, potrei giurarlo, non ero innamorato. non mi sono mai innamorato di nessun altro, solo del mio compagno-marito. nessuna quotidianità condivisa no. certamente. niente di personale (da parte mia) mai raccontata. ma lui sempre più presente, emotivamente, poi significativo, fino a diventare importante. alla fine ero drogato di lui. pulsava nella mia testa continuamente. sembrava che per avere un senso le cose dovessero essere riportate a lui.
> 
> ...


ah ok...una cosa alla Lothar.
No mio Dio, no.
Sono molto diversa da lui e ho bisogno anche di un certo scambio neurale  per  andare a letto con qualcuno. Lothar non credo mandi mail o ascolti musica con le tipe, e infatti lui in questo rapporto tra me e Man vede amore.

ma al di là di tutto...capisco benissimo cosa hai sentito in quei momenti, ma...avanti...è stato un passo di crescita. Che ha permesso a te di conoscere meglio che marito hai vicino e a lui di conoscere che persona meravigliosa sei.








tutto sto casino e non ci sei nemmeno andato a letto?????????????????

Invornito.
Non permetterti mai più di rivolgermi la parola.
:blank::blank:


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

passy sei incredibile e unico; non credo di aver letto mai nessuno che abbia resistito così stoicamente ad una tentazione per amore.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Da una femmina non mi sarei mai aspettato un commento simile. Evidentemente ho ragione quando dico che siete peggio di noi maschi, che creiamo scandalo se facciamo recensioni di escort.
> 
> Probabilmente il marito in questione aveva bisogno di uscire da una routine che gli pesava troppo, e la prima che ha trovato è andata bene allo scopo. Quanto ai vari "mi manchi", "sei la mia vita", etc..sono tutte cazzate che si dicono...del resto se si mente alla madre dei propri figli, che problema c'è a mentire ad una a cui si cerca solo del sesso gratis.
> 
> ...




Intanto la mia era una battuta molto ironica 
venuta fuori dal fatto che Valery ha evidenziato il fatto che l'amante o l'avventura di suo marito è una bruttona " dovremmo vederla"
Ecco me infastidisce misurare le qualità delle persone dall'aspetto fisico o da altri fattori puramente fisici....
poi non metto in dubbio la sofferenza ... ma non puoi dare ad un'altra persona dell'insignificante , almeno io non lo farei,sapendo che almeno per un breve periodo qualcosa per qualcuno aveva significato ....che sia sfogo sessuale , svago,per parlare insomma un motivo c'è stato e dovrebbe ricercare questo non affibbiare aggettivi insensati, per me, che saranno pur dati dalla rabbia ma non serve per arrivare al dunque....


Sui vari " mi manchi " e tutto il resto cazzate con il senno di poi ma nel durante chi lo sa...

Sul Neretto sarei d'accordo se c'è una crisi ma il tradimento non è sempre sinonimo di crisi....
E se c'è una crisi non guardo quanto brutta o insignificante che poi è tutto soggettivo...
Quando mio marito mi tradì si , eravo in crisi ,ma cercavo di capire cosa gli dave che io non ero più in grado di dare....


----------



## Sole (13 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> passy sei incredibile e unico; non credo di aver letto mai nessuno che abbia resistito così stoicamente ad una tentazione per amore.


Io ho resistitito. A nove mesi di corteggiamento e avances, tornavo a casa che me lo sognavo di notte. Era un periodo in cui, dopo la nascita di mia figlia, ero delusa e lontana da mio marito. E avevo una voglia matta di cedere a un ragazzo giovane e bello che mi faceva ridere e mi regalava emozioni nuove.
Ma non l'ho fatto. Non so se per amore...ma mi sarei sentita una carogna perchè all'epoca mio marito lo reputavo onesto e incapace di pugnalarmi alle spalle.

Non è così difficile resistere a una tentazione se tieni davvero alla persona che hai accanto e non vuoi farla soffrire.
Tutta la mia stima a passante comunque, lui lo sa, credo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho resistitito. A nove mesi di corteggiamento e avances, tornavo a casa che me lo sognavo di notte. Era un periodo in cui, dopo la nascita di mia figlia, ero delusa e lontana da mio marito. E avevo una voglia matta di cedere a un ragazzo giovane e bello che mi faceva ridere e mi regalava emozioni nuove.
> Ma non l'ho fatto. Non so se per amore...ma mi sarei sentita una carogna perchè all'epoca mio marito lo reputavo onesto e incapace di pugnalarmi alle spalle.
> 
> *Non è così difficile resistere a una tentazione se tieni davvero alla persona che hai accanto e non vuoi farla soffrire.
> *Tutta la mia stima a passante comunque, lui lo sa, credo.


non so, a me non è mai capitato perché nessuno mi è mai interessato a tal punto da mandarmi in crisi


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Neanch'io avrei saputo gestirla, nemmeno per un giorno. Ho avuto qualche storia con qualche uomo, ma non ho mai scambiato l'infatuazione, l'arrapamento o la voglia di evasione per amore. Nemmeno in presenza di sentimenti di affetto e amicizia.
> 
> *Io sono convinta che non si possa amare davvero qualcuno restando con un altro. La vita diventerebbe un inferno, almeno per me.*


sul neretto lo sai, siamo diverse.
Sono convinta del contrario. Io nel sentimento amore sono monogama da sempre ma ciò non mi impedisce di fare altro. Se ne ho voglia.
ma l'amore appunto, non c'entra davvero nulla


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2012)

*vabbè.....*

continuo a non capire queste manie classificatorie
è amore/non è amore

perchè condividere un video o una foto faccia sentire alcune persone così talmente in fallo da doversi giustificare sul fatto che comunque non siano veicolo di sentimenti o emozioni

dire "mi manchi" prima di essere scoperti è una verità assoluta/dopo essere scoperti è la cazzata del secolo?

raviso un generale bisogno di inquadrare, di atteggiarsi, di darsi un tono, causa insicurezza cronica (comprensibile nell'essere umano spiazzato da un tradimento subito, un pò meno in coloro che quel tradimento lo mettono in atto, visto il loro ruolo di _agente _)

ma voi (generico) come usate le parole?
davvero affermate certe cose senza pensarle veramente?


riflessione molto serena: passante riscuote la simpatia che merita perchè non cerca a tutti i costi di darsi un tono quando parla di certe cose


----------



## ferita (13 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come si sente il marito traditore che viene scoperto? Mio marito aveva preso una sbandata per una bruttona, storia durata tre mesi, l'ho scoperto io, tanto di lettere e mail con ti amo, mi manchi, sei tutta la mia vita ecc ecc. Poi una volta scoperto, tempo tre giorni che lo avevo buttato fuori di casa, mi implora di tornare perchè aveva fatto una cazzata, era fuori di testa, non si sentiva compreso  in famiglia ecc. ecc. L'ho ripreso  - accidenti a me - soprattutto per i figli. Ma con che sofferenza da parte mia! L'umiliazione da superare, la rabbia, e tutto il repertorio di sentimenti di chi è stato tradito, per di più con una donna che se voi la vedeste, una tristezza di bruttezza e di insignificanza. Comunque: lui si è pentito, si comporta meravigliosamente, come ai primi tempi del matromonio...... ma mi chiedo: non proverà mai vergogna per quello che ha fatto? io mi vwegognerei come una ladra, se lo avessi fatto io, tutti i sotterfugi, il coinvolgimento di amici comuni per farsi dare copertura.........mah!
> Valery


Al di là di com'è l'altra (non sta a me giudicare) e di come si sente mio marito, io mi sento di aver perduto tutto...tanto lo sapete, no?


----------



## Sole (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sul neretto lo sai, siamo diverse.
> Sono convinta del contrario. Io nel sentimento amore sono monogama da sempre ma ciò non mi impedisce di fare altro. Se ne ho voglia.
> ma l'amore appunto, non c'entra davvero nulla


No no, mi sono spiegata male io. Volevo dire che non riuscirei a stare con una persona essendo realmente innamorata del mio amante. Non ce la farei, soffrirei troppo a non poter vivere pienamente il mio amore.

Poi sì, siamo diverse. Se amo davvero non c'è spazio per nessun altro. Ma, come ho sempre detto, ciascuno ha il suo modo di amare, ama come sa, come puó, come gli viene naturale. Non ci sono regole valide per tutti in amore. Ci sono, credo, nell'ambito della correttezza dei rapporti umani, che per me richiedono sempre un minimo di chiarezza. Ma questo è un altro discorso ancora.


----------



## Zod (13 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma voi (generico) come usate le parole?
> davvero affermate certe cose senza pensarle veramente?


Verbalizzare emozioni é difficile, perché richiede l'uso di schemi e logiche per spiegare ció che non ha schemi e logiche. Dovremmo scrivere poesie, ma non siamo poeti. Schematizzare serve anche ad essere oggettivi e comprensibili. Per condividere occorre usare canali condivisibili, altrimenti tanto vale dire "é cosí e basta". Ma a quel punto il confronto diverrebbe improbabile. Ridurre a schemi non é indice di debolezza, é una ricerca di comprensione attraverso basi comuni. 

S*B


----------



## Zod (13 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Intanto la mia era una battuta molto ironica
> venuta fuori dal fatto che Valery ha evidenziato il fatto che l'amante o l'avventura di suo marito è una bruttona " dovremmo vederla"
> Ecco me infastidisce misurare le qualità delle persone dall'aspetto fisico o da altri fattori puramente fisici....
> poi non metto in dubbio la sofferenza ... ma non puoi dare ad un'altra persona dell'insignificante , almeno io non lo farei,sapendo che almeno per un breve periodo qualcosa per qualcuno aveva significato ....che sia sfogo sessuale , svago,per parlare insomma un motivo c'è stato e dovrebbe ricercare ....


Forse se era giovane e bella l'avrebbe giustificato un pó. Invece il fatto che sia anche brutta...

Le donne danno molto importanza alla bellezza, e se il compagno ha una amica o una collega molto sexy, ecco che scatta la gelosia. Invece se é brutta sono tranquille... e cornute 

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Verbalizzare emozioni é difficile, perché richiede l'uso di schemi e logiche per spiegare ció che non ha schemi e logiche. Dovremmo scrivere poesie, ma non siamo poeti. Schematizzare serve anche ad essere oggettivi e comprensibili. Per condividere occorre usare canali condivisibili, altrimenti tanto vale dire "é cosí e basta". Ma a quel punto il confronto diverrebbe improbabile. Ridurre a schemi non é indice di debolezza, é una ricerca di comprensione attraverso basi comuni.
> 
> S*B


Ma è sempre una battaglia persa che si trascina da secoli.

Quel banfone di Hegel pensava di esserci riuscito.

Il giorno dopo arriva lui Arthur e gli dice: Sei una testa di legno.

Del resto sta cosa si trascina da quando Dio in persona quella volta della torre di Babele confuse le lingue degli uomini.

Mah penso che il traditore si senta così...
Porco can se la me brinca
la me gonfia de legnate sul groppone altrochè...

Ma più che altro si dirà...
Dai coscienza tasi...fame un piacere!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Forse se era giovane e bella l'avrebbe giustificato un pó. Invece il fatto che sia anche brutta...
> 
> Le donne danno molto importanza alla bellezza, e se il compagno ha una amica o una collega molto sexy, ecco che scatta la gelosia. Invece se é brutta sono tranquille... e cornute
> 
> S*B


Ma pensa che bota però...
Si cara, vero, sta qua è bruta come le besteme...
Ma con la lingua me fa di quei ricami che hai voglia eh?

Cosa c'entra la bellezza con il saperci fare a letto io non lo so...

La mia amica biondina...dice sempre...nelle lussurie va ben tuto...
E' la sensualità che conta....


----------



## Daniele (13 Ottobre 2012)

Penso che il traditore si possa sentire un poco costipato!


----------



## passante (14 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> passy sei incredibile e unico; non credo di aver letto mai nessuno che abbia resistito così stoicamente ad una tentazione per amore.


non è  andata proprio così, sono stato abbastanza pessimo, ho fatto soffrire la persona che amo e sono stato cinico con l'altro... va be' lasciamo stare. ma la smettiamo con questi avatar di donne nude  ??


----------



## Tebe (14 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Verbalizzare emozioni é difficile, perché richiede l'uso di schemi e logiche per spiegare ció che non ha schemi e logiche. Dovremmo scrivere poesie, ma non siamo poeti. Schematizzare serve anche ad essere oggettivi e comprensibili. Per condividere occorre usare canali condivisibili, altrimenti tanto vale dire "é cosí e basta". Ma a quel punto il confronto diverrebbe improbabile. *Ridurre a schemi non é indice di debolezza, é una ricerca di comprensione attraverso basi comuni. *
> 
> S*B


mi spiace non poterti ancora approvare.
Non potevi spiegare meglio.


----------



## Tebe (14 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Forse se era giovane e bella l'avrebbe giustificato un pó. Invece il fatto che sia anche brutta...
> 
> Le donne danno molto importanza alla bellezza, e se il compagno ha una amica o una collega molto sexy, ecco che scatta la gelosia. Invece *se é brutta* *sono* *tranquille... e cornute *
> 
> S*B



:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Forse se era giovane e bella l'avrebbe giustificato un pó. Invece il fatto che sia anche brutta...
> 
> Le donne danno molto importanza alla bellezza, e se il compagno ha una amica o una collega molto sexy, ecco che scatta la gelosia.* Invece se é brutta sono tranquille... e cornute*
> 
> S*B



Ehm.... Non è proprio così...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Verbalizzare emozioni é difficile, perché richiede l'uso di schemi e logiche per spiegare ció che non ha schemi e logiche. Dovremmo scrivere poesie, ma non siamo poeti. Schematizzare serve anche ad essere oggettivi e comprensibili. Per condividere occorre usare canali condivisibili, altrimenti tanto vale dire "é cosí e basta". Ma a quel punto il confronto diverrebbe improbabile. Ridurre a schemi non é indice di debolezza, é una ricerca di comprensione attraverso basi comuni.
> 
> S*B


Bellissimo discorso,ma io non dico mi manchi a una persona che non mi manca o ti voglio bene a una persona a cui non ne voglio. Che io sia una traditrice non significa che sia cretina


----------



## Zod (14 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bellissimo discorso,ma io non dico mi manchi a una persona che non mi manca o ti voglio bene a una persona a cui non ne voglio. Che io sia una traditrice non significa che sia cretina


Magari nel momento in cui gli dici che ti manca e gli vuoi bene é effettivamente cosí. Poi ti chiudi in bagno, ti liberi dell'ormone, e non te frega piú nulla di quella persona.

Oppure vedi in quella persona una via di fuga e in un momento di crisi la sopravaluti.

Motivi per mentire ce ne sono tanti. Parli di coerenza con l'amante fregandotene della coerenza con il marito?

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2012)

come immaginate si senta una moglie quando scopre che il marito dice a un'altra mi manchi, sei l'amore della mia vita ecc. (ho letto le loro mail) e poi una volta scoperto il tradimento lui dice che è stato un abbaglio? e soprattutto, come si sente il marito dopo aver fatto questa figuraccia con la moglie e con l'amante, che abbandona dopo essere stato preso con le mani nel sacco?
questo intendo dire quando chiedo se non prova vergogna


----------



## milli (14 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come immaginate si senta una moglie quando scopre che il marito dice a un'altra mi manchi, sei l'amore della mia vita ecc. (ho letto le loro mail) e poi una volta scoperto il tradimento lui dice che è stato un abbaglio? e soprattutto, come si sente il marito dopo aver fatto questa figuraccia con la moglie e con l'amante, che abbandona dopo essere stato preso con le mani nel sacco?
> questo intendo dire quando chiedo se non prova vergogna



Forse si sente in colpa, o forse si sente un cretino per essersi fatto beccare..........


----------



## Zod (14 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come immaginate si senta una moglie quando scopre che il marito dice a un'altra mi manchi, sei l'amore della mia vita ecc. (ho letto le loro mail) e poi una volta scoperto il tradimento lui dice che è stato un abbaglio? e soprattutto, come si sente il marito dopo aver fatto questa figuraccia con la moglie e con l'amante, che abbandona dopo essere stato preso con le mani nel sacco?
> questo intendo dire quando chiedo se non prova vergogna


Verba volant. Le parole contano poco se non sono seguite dai fatti. Se era l'amore della sua vita andava con lei, non restava con te. Le ha mentito come mentiva con te, e magari anche con se stesso.

Penso si vergognerà, con te e con l'amante che ha illuso. Ma dipende dalle persone, le piú egoiste si liberano rapidamente di tale vergogna, le piú sensibili se la portano dentro tutta la vita.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come immaginate si senta una moglie quando scopre che il marito dice a un'altra mi manchi, sei l'amore della mia vita ecc. (ho letto le loro mail) e poi una volta scoperto il tradimento lui dice che è stato un abbaglio? e soprattutto, come si sente il marito dopo aver fatto questa figuraccia con la moglie e con l'amante, che abbandona dopo essere stato preso con le mani nel sacco?
> questo intendo dire quando chiedo se non prova vergogna


Secondo me non si capisce una tega...
Leggendo la posta privata altrui...no?


----------



## Angelica (14 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Forse se era giovane e bella l'avrebbe giustificato un pó. Invece il fatto che sia anche brutta...
> 
> Le donne danno molto importanza alla bellezza, e se il compagno ha una amica o una collega molto sexy, ecco che scatta la gelosia. Invece se é brutta sono tranquille... e cornute
> 
> S*B



E dare tutta questa importanza alla bellezza trovo che sia un atteggiamento molto maschilista, da parte delle donne. Una donna quindi varrebbe per la sua bellezza? Un oggetto vale per la bellezza, una persona vale per l'intelligenza, il carattere, la bontà, i sentimenti. Per questo mi dà fastidio che si dica che l'altra è brutta. E' un atteggiamento maschilista. Ma, si sa, le peggiori maschiliste sono spesso le donne. Oppure pensano che gli uomini guardino solo la bellezza. Ma non è così, evidentemente.


----------



## Matra (14 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Magari nel momento in cui gli dici che ti manca e gli vuoi bene é effettivamente cosí. Poi ti chiudi in bagno, ti liberi dell'ormone, e non te frega piú nulla di quella persona.
> 
> Oppure vedi in quella persona una via di fuga e in un momento di crisi la sopravaluti.
> 
> ...


Vedo che ci sei tu a saperlo per me.
Pensa che culo.


----------



## Matra (14 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Verba volant. Le parole contano poco se non sono seguite dai fatti. Se era l'amore della sua vita andava con lei, non restava con te. Le ha mentito come mentiva con te, e magari anche con se stesso.
> 
> Penso si vergognerà, con te e con l'amante che ha illuso. Ma dipende dalle persone, le piú egoiste si liberano rapidamente di tale vergogna, le piú sensibili se la portano dentro tutta la vita.
> 
> S*B


Se è l'amore della tua vita magari hai qualche probabilità in più di saperlo dopo un bel pezzo di vita insieme e non prima di cominciare.
Ma tant'è
Sapete tutto voi


----------



## Tebe (14 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *come immaginate si senta una moglie quando scopre che il marito dice a un'altra mi manchi, sei l'amore della mia vita ecc. (ho letto le loro mail) *e poi una volta scoperto il tradimento lui dice che è stato un abbaglio? e soprattutto, come si sente il marito dopo aver fatto questa figuraccia con la moglie e con l'amante, che abbandona dopo essere stato preso con le mani nel sacco?
> questo intendo dire quando chiedo se non prova vergogna


 si dovrebbe sentire come mi sono sentita io, leggendo pure che la chiamava con il MIO nomignolo, che l'amava e che progettava vita in campagna bucolica.
Con le che gli rispondeva che gli avrebbe dato figli, quelli che io non volevo e non voglio, che lo avrebbe sposato che lo avrebbe coccolato e gli avrebbe fatto fare una vita con una donna affettiva, come lei. E non me.
Che lui si meritava di avere una compagna sotto i trenta, non una vecchia come ero (e sono).

Insomma...potrei continuare ore ma torniamo alla domanda.
Come dovrebbe sentirsi una donna davanti a tutto questo?

Incazzata. Solo incazzata.

per il resto...si. Lui prova vergogna.
I fatti che hai descritto lo dimostrano, a meno che tu non ti aspetti  auto flagellazioni del fedifrago. Vere intendo, con tanto di sangue che schizza sui muri.

Vuoi vedere questo?


----------



## Tebe (14 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> E dare tutta questa importanza alla bellezza trovo che sia un atteggiamento molto maschilista, da parte delle donne. Una donna quindi varrebbe per la sua bellezza? Un oggetto vale per la bellezza, una persona vale per l'intelligenza, il carattere, la bontà, i sentimenti. Per questo mi dà fastidio che si dica che l'altra è brutta. E' un atteggiamento maschilista. Ma, si sa, le peggiori maschiliste sono spesso le donne. Oppure pensano che gli uomini guardino solo la bellezza. Ma non è così, evidentemente.


infatti la bellezza è proprio l'ultima cosa in genere


----------



## Duchessa (14 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come si sente il marito traditore che viene scoperto? Mio marito aveva preso una sbandata per una bruttona, storia durata tre mesi, l'ho scoperto io, tanto di lettere e mail con ti amo, mi manchi, sei tutta la mia vita ecc ecc. Poi una volta scoperto, tempo tre giorni che lo avevo buttato fuori di casa, mi implora di tornare perchè aveva fatto una cazzata, era fuori di testa, non si sentiva compreso  in famiglia ecc. ecc. L'ho ripreso  - accidenti a me - soprattutto per i figli. Ma con che sofferenza da parte mia! L'umiliazione da superare, la rabbia, e tutto il repertorio di sentimenti di chi è stato tradito, per di più con una donna che se voi la vedeste, una tristezza di bruttezza e di insignificanza. Comunque: lui si è pentito, si comporta meravigliosamente, come ai primi tempi del matromonio...... ma mi chiedo: non proverà mai vergogna per quello che ha fatto? io mi vwegognerei come una ladra, se lo avessi fatto io, tutti i sotterfugi, il coinvolgimento di amici comuni per farsi dare copertura.........mah!
> Valery


Come si sente un marito traditore "inesperto e scoperto" e come si sente la moglie dopo la scoperta mi sembra domanda con risposta scontata..
Mi par di capire che per tuo marito la "sbandata" nel matrimonio sia un'esperienza del tutto nuova. La prima del genere. Seguita dall'immancabile mix di confusione che a me sembra tipica di chi non sa gestire egoisticamente queste cose (con vergogna, sensi di colpa, paure e quant'altro)
Ora però è sceso dalla nuvoletta, col vantaggio di essere maturato.
Ha visto che roba è, cosa comporta, e magari ha anche imparato a dare un nome alle cose, ha visto come ci si possa "sentire" in maniera così diversa da un momento all'altro, ha scoperto che esistono condizioni di vita "impreviste".
Se lui ha imparato qualcosa, ti troverai con uomo più maturo e forse più consapevole di ciò che è importante per lui (qualunque cosa sia)
In base a quello che descrivi ora mi sembra ci sia più il problema di gestire la tua rabbia, e il dolore che viene dal sapere di non essere insostituibile. (eh sì, possiamo essere bellissimi buonissimi intelligentissimi, e magari pure molto importanti, ma non siamo indispensabili)


----------



## Marina60 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Come si sente un marito traditore "inesperto e scoperto" e come si sente la moglie dopo la scoperta mi sembra domanda con risposta scontata..
> Mi par di capire che per tuo marito la "sbandata" nel matrimonio sia un'esperienza del tutto nuova. La prima del genere. Seguita dall'immancabile mix di confusione che a me sembra tipica di chi non sa gestire egoisticamente queste cose (con vergogna, sensi di colpa, paure e quant'altro)
> Ora però è sceso dalla nuvoletta, col vantaggio di essere maturato.
> Ha visto che roba è, cosa comporta, e magari ha anche imparato a dare un nome alle cose, ha visto come ci si possa "sentire" in maniera così diversa da un momento all'altro, ha scoperto che esistono condizioni di vita "impreviste".
> ...




 Lo so potrò sembrare noiosa  e ripetitiva.... ma sinceramente non riesco a comprendere la retromarcia di chi ha tradito... Io sono una traditrice se vogliamo etichettare le persone... ma lo sono stata nel momento esatto in cui ho capito che comunqque vada, indietro non sarei mai tornata.... o non avrei tradito semplicemente..... Me lo sonO chiesta spesso , anche riguardo al mio amante, regolarmente sposato....  quante belle parole , e non solo...minuti ore giornate di condivisione.... ma se lei  dovesse scoprirlo ? . quanto ci impiegherebbe lui a rinnegare tutto ? e sopratutto in nome di cosa ?......


----------



## Tebina (14 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Lo so potrò sembrare noiosa  e ripetitiva.... ma sinceramente non riesco a comprendere la retromarcia di chi ha tradito... Io sono una traditrice se vogliamo etichettare le persone... ma lo sono stata nel momento esatto in cui ho capito che comunqque vada, indietro non sarei mai tornata.... o non avrei tradito semplicemente..... Me lo sonO chiesta spesso , anche riguardo al mio amante, regolarmente sposato....  quante belle parole , e non solo...minuti ore giornate di condivisione.... ma se lei  dovesse scoprirlo ? . quanto ci impiegherebbe lui a rinnegare tutto ? e sopratutto in nome di cosa ?......


ma perchè queste domande?
ma chi se ne frega di quello che dicono gli scoperti ai coniugi.
Fa parte, eventualmente, del pacchetto Tsunami di merda che ogni traditore con un briciolo di sale in zucca mette in conto.
Se non succede meglio, ma se succede pace amen.


Ma ripeto. Chissenefrega.


----------



## Innominata (14 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come si sente il marito traditore che viene scoperto? Mio marito aveva preso una sbandata per una bruttona, storia durata tre mesi, l'ho scoperto io, tanto di lettere e mail con ti amo, mi manchi, sei tutta la mia vita ecc ecc. Poi una volta scoperto, tempo tre giorni che lo avevo buttato fuori di casa, mi implora di tornare perchè aveva fatto una cazzata, era fuori di testa, non si sentiva compreso  in famiglia ecc. ecc. L'ho ripreso  - accidenti a me - soprattutto per i figli. Ma con che sofferenza da parte mia! L'umiliazione da superare, la rabbia, e tutto il repertorio di sentimenti di chi è stato tradito, per di più con una donna che se voi la vedeste, una tristezza di bruttezza e di insignificanza. Comunque: lui si è pentito, si comporta meravigliosamente, come ai primi tempi del matromonio...... ma mi chiedo: non proverà mai vergogna per quello che ha fatto? io mi vwegognerei come una ladra, se lo avessi fatto io, tutti i sotterfugi, il coinvolgimento di amici comuni per farsi dare copertura.........mah!
> Valery


Guarda, se si comporta meravigliosamente ecc. ecc.,io non starei a pormi questi problemi. Si e' pentito? Che ti importa della vergogna? Goditi la novella luna di miele, e considerati "fortunata" . Altri problemi sarebbero trovarti in casa, dopo il tradimento,un uomo incerto, umorale, irritabile, lagnoso e magari depresso. Va bene cosi,e falla diventare per te una botta di vita, ne troverai giovamento.


----------



## Marina60 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ma perchè queste domande?
> *ma chi se ne frega di quello che dicono gli scoperti ai coniugi.*
> Fa parte, eventualmente, del pacchetto Tsunami di merda che ogni traditore con un briciolo di sale in zucca mette in conto.
> Se non succede meglio, ma se succede pace amen.
> ...


ok ma non deve essere piacevole sapere che uno rinnega, magari coprendo te di merda, quel che c'è stato
per pararsi il culo...


----------



## KaiserSoze (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ammetto la colpa di aver letto solo la prima pagina...ma spero che eviterete di rimproverarmi.

Penso che una persona di livello superiore sia quella che arriva a chiedersi perchè l'omicida abbia piantato un coltello nella schiena...e non cosa prova ora che si è reso conto che ha sbagliato ad accoltellare.

Non è facile, certo, ma credo altresì che essere una persona di livello superiore non sia facile. Quindi a voi la scelta.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> E dare tutta questa importanza alla bellezza trovo che sia un atteggiamento molto maschilista, da parte delle donne. Una donna quindi varrebbe per la sua bellezza? Un oggetto vale per la bellezza, una persona vale per l'intelligenza, il carattere, la bontà, i sentimenti. Per questo mi dà fastidio che si dica che l'altra è brutta. E' un atteggiamento maschilista. Ma, si sa, le peggiori maschiliste sono spesso le donne. Oppure pensano che gli uomini guardino solo la bellezza. Ma non è così, evidentemente.



Mi soffermo su quello che hai scritto, i discorsi a cui erano indirizzati non li conosco bene, quindi parlo di bellezza.


Una donna o un uomo nel tradimento si cerca bello! si cerca esclusivamente bello. E questo lo cercano quelle persone che stando male in coppia sono predisposte al tradimento, se invece si accontentano di quello che capita, è soltanto perchè non hanno la capacità di scegliere e prendere quello che gli piace. 

E non venitemi a dire, ah ma il fascino la cultura, e puttanate varie, perchè il fascino la cultura e tutto il resto si cerca in un compagno di vita. Non nell'avventura.

Vero Lothar ?


----------



## KaiserSoze (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi soffermo su quello che hai scritto, i discorsi a cui erano indirizzati non li conosco bene, quindi parlo di bellezza.
> 
> 
> Una donna o un uomo nel tradimento si cerca bello! si cerca esclusivamente bello. E questo lo cercano quelle persone che stando male in coppia sono predisposte al tradimento, se invece si accontentano di quello che capita, è soltanto perchè non hanno la capacità di scegliere e prendere quello che gli piace.
> ...




Non mi trovi d'accordo. Penso sia una visione molto semplicistica della cosa. Si tradisce anche e, nel mio caso, soprattutto per una questione di fascino, non di bellezza. Ed allo stesso modo posso confermarti che non è sufficiente, e neanche necessario, che la persona della propria vita sia affascinante.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi soffermo su quello che hai scritto, i discorsi a cui erano indirizzati non li conosco bene, quindi parlo di bellezza.
> 
> 
> Una donna o un uomo nel tradimento si cerca bello! si cerca esclusivamente bello. E questo lo cercano quelle persone che stando male in coppia sono predisposte al tradimento, se invece si accontentano di quello che capita, è soltanto perchè non hanno la capacità di scegliere e prendere quello che gli piace.
> ...


Non sono per nulla d'accordo.
O meglio, se per tradimento intendi incontrare una donna una sera e finirci a letto posso anche darti ragione. Ma se non ci finisco a letto la sera stessa (cosa che non mi è mai capitata) già la seconda sera deve trasmettermi molto altro che la bellezza fisica.
Si tradisce, o almeno io la vivo così, di testa. E la testa ti fa perdere il controllo per una persona indipendentemente dal suo asptto fisico. Deve avere molto di più......Odio gli involucri vuoti


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono per nulla d'accordo.
> O meglio, se per tradimento intendi incontrare una donna una sera e finirci a letto posso anche darti ragione. Ma se non ci finisco a letto la sera stessa (cosa che non mi è mai capitata) già la seconda sera deve trasmettermi molto altro che la bellezza fisica.
> Si tradisce, o almeno io la vivo così, di testa. E la testa ti fa perdere il controllo per una persona indipendentemente dal suo asptto fisico. Deve avere molto di più......Odio gli involucri vuoti



Perfetto, allora chi tradisce ed odia gli involucri vuoti, mi faccia un piacere, prima di tradire frequenti la persona per molto tempo prima, così la conosce profondamente, così la conosce, così ha trovato la persona che gli piace, e così lascia il marito/ moglie, e si sposa chi ha delle predisposizioni tali da averti conquistato. 

Io che tradisco e sono cosciente di tradire e voglio tradire, se ho la forza e la capacità mi scelgo quello che mi piace in una trombata, l'aspetto e la sensualità.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perfetto, allora chi tradisce ed odia gli involucri vuoti, mi faccia un piacere, prima di tradire frequenti la persona per molto tempo prima, così la conosce profondamente, così la conosce, così ha trovato la persona che gli piace, e così lascia il marito/ moglie, e si sposa chi ha delle predisposizioni tali da averti conquistato.
> 
> Io che tradisco e sono cosciente di tradire e voglio tradire, se ho la forza e la capacità mi scelgo quello che mi piace in una trombata, l'aspetto e la sensualità.


Infatti quando ho tradito prima di andarci a letto ho conosciuto la persona, ho subito il fascino di questa persona, che poco c'entrava con il suo aspetto.
Piacermi, affascinarmi non è innamorarmi non è amare, scusa ma non capisco cosa c'entri con sposarla.....Non ti seguo


----------



## KaiserSoze (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perfetto, allora chi tradisce ed odia gli involucri vuoti, mi faccia un piacere, prima di tradire frequenti la persona per molto tempo prima, così la conosce profondamente, così la conosce, così ha trovato la persona che gli piace, e così lascia il marito/ moglie, e si sposa chi ha delle predisposizioni tali da averti conquistato.
> 
> Io che tradisco e sono cosciente di tradire e voglio tradire, se ho la forza e la capacità mi scelgo quello che mi piace in una trombata, l'aspetto e la sensualità.



Continuo a non essere d'accordo. Spessissimo, e per me sempre, non si tradisce per "la trombata". Sarebbe molto più semplice andare a puttane, in questo caso.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Continuo a non essere d'accordo. Spessissimo, e per me sempre, non si tradisce per "la trombata". Sarebbe molto più semplice andare a puttane, in questo caso.



Io non ho scritto quello tu sopra mi hai dato come risposta.

Io ho scritto in questi ultimi post, io scelgo la mia preda in base a degli standard di bellezza e sensualità, e visto che è più difficile  riuscire a conquistare tali standard mi ritengo più soddisfatto nella caccia. Ed a parere mio sta soltanto nella caccia  il fascino della conquista.  Ma tutto ciò non va preso in considerazione se il tradimento si ha soltanto in un'occasione. In questo caso subentrano altri fattori che non sono tradimenti seriali.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non ho scritto quello tu sopra mi hai dato come risposta.
> 
> Io ho scritto in questi ultimi post, io scelgo la mia preda in base a degli standard di bellezza e sensualità, e visto che è più difficile riuscire a conquistare tali standard mi ritengo più soddisfatto nella caccia. Ed a parere mio sta soltanto nella caccia il fascino della conquista. Ma tutto ciò non va preso in considerazione se il tradimento si ha soltanto in un'occasione. In questo caso subentrano altri fattori che non sono tradimenti seriali.



Non mi ero accorta di parlare con Lothar, ecco perchè non ci capiamo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




Oggi ho la cretinite ti avverto


----------



## KaiserSoze (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non ho scritto quello tu sopra mi hai dato come risposta.
> 
> Io ho scritto in questi ultimi post, io scelgo la mia preda in base a degli standard di bellezza e sensualità, e visto che è più difficile  riuscire a conquistare tali standard mi ritengo più soddisfatto nella caccia. Ed a parere mio sta soltanto nella caccia  il fascino della conquista.  Ma tutto ciò non va preso in considerazione se il tradimento si ha soltanto in un'occasione. In questo caso subentrano altri fattori che non sono tradimenti seriali.



Sicuramente su un punto hai ragione: il piacere risiede nella caccia, nella conquista. Ma continuo ad essere del parere che anche un tradimento seriale, rapido ed efficace, non possa essere totalmente avulso dal fascino di una persona. Se mi trovo di fronte un barattolo a forma di superfiga, non penso che questo sia sufficiente a farmi scattare il piacere della caccia. Certo, non vale neanche l'opposto, un Einstein con le sembianze di un comodino non è esattamente ciò che mi può accendere...ma insomma, penso di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti quando ho tradito prima di andarci a letto ho conosciuto la persona, ho subito il fascino di questa persona, che poco c'entrava con il suo aspetto.
> Piacermi, affascinarmi non è innamorarmi non è amare, scusa ma non capisco cosa c'entri con sposarla.....Non ti seguo



Farfalla io parlo di tradimenti seriali, di scelte di vita, non di occasioni uniche con motivazioni diverse.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfalla io parlo di tradimenti seriali, di scelte di vita, non di occasioni uniche con motivazioni diverse.


Ok.....allora fine del dialogo


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Sicuramente su un punto hai ragione: il piacere risiede nella caccia, nella conquista. Ma continuo ad essere del parere che anche un tradimento seriale, rapido ed efficace, non possa essere totalmente avulso dal fascino di una persona. Se mi trovo di fronte un barattolo a forma di superfiga, non penso che questo sia sufficiente a farmi scattare il piacere della caccia. Certo, non vale neanche l'opposto, un Einstein con le sembianze di un comodino non è esattamente ciò che mi può accendere...ma insomma, penso di essere stato chiaro.



Si sei stato chiaro. Mi spieghi perchè nel mio caso la bellezza deve essere un barattolo vuoto, e nel tuo caso pieno? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok.....allora fine del dialogo


auahhaahahahahaha ma ti rendi conto farfy?? io sto morendo dalle risate, non so te. :bacio: Alla fine in una maniera o nell'altra siamo sempre  d'accordo, nel disaccordo però :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## KaiserSoze (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si sei stato chiaro. Mi spieghi perchè nel mio caso la bellezza deve essere un barattolo vuoto, e nel tuo caso pieno? :rotfl:



No, non ti capisco...io ho parlato di fascino, non di bellezza. Anche per me la bellezza è un barattolo vuoto, se non c'è altro a riempirlo. Non ti seguo.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Sicuramente su un punto hai ragione: il piacere risiede nella caccia, nella conquista. Ma continuo ad essere del parere che anche un tradimento seriale, rapido ed efficace, non possa essere totalmente avulso dal fascino di una persona. Se mi trovo di fronte un barattolo a forma di superfiga, non penso che questo sia sufficiente a farmi scattare il piacere della caccia. Certo, non vale neanche l'opposto, un Einstein con le sembianze di un comodino non è esattamente ciò che mi può accendere...ma insomma, penso di essere stato chiaro.



Se io nei miei parametri di caccia mi ricerco la bellezza, di certo non cerco una bambolina con la risata che fa hihihihi.. mi si ammoscerebbe all'istante no? 

Quindi nei parametri di ricerca tua ci sta altro che non è la bellezza giusto? e se in quello che cerchi tu trovi l'dentica donna che altro non sa fare ihihihihi ? 

E' chiaro che nella caccia io cerchi qualcosa, permetti che a parere mio per primo guardo la bellezza e dopo guardo altro? questo avviene nei primi contatti, e la ti accorgi che tipo hai di fronte, e le conoscenze saranno minime, ma quel tanto da farti capire più o meno con chi hai a che fare.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhaahahahahaha ma ti rendi conto farfy??* io sto morendo dalle risate, non so te*. :bacio: Alla fine in una maniera o nell'altra siamo sempre d'accordo, nel disaccordo però :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Anch'io

:bacio:


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se io nei miei parametri di caccia mi ricerco la bellezza, di certo non cerco una bambolina con la risata che fa hihihihi..* mi si ammoscerebbe all'istante no?
> 
> *Quindi nei parametri di ricerca tua ci sta altro che non è la bellezza giusto? e se in quello che cerchi tu trovi l'dentica donna che altro non sa fare ihihihihi ?
> 
> E' chiaro che nella caccia io cerchi qualcosa, permetti che a parere mio per primo guardo la bellezza e dopo guardo altro? questo avviene nei primi contatti, e la ti accorgi che tipo hai di fronte, e le conoscenze saranno minime, ma quel tanto da farti capire più o meno con chi hai a che fare.



neretto: a te si ammoscerebbe a prescindere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto: a te si ammoscerebbe a prescindere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



auahahahahahahaah. mi sei mancato scè!! appena manchi di nuovo dimmelo eh.

:kick:


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahahahahahaah. mi sei mancato scè!! appena manchi di nuovo dimmelo eh.
> 
> :kick:



:up:  senz'altro amico mio


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come si sente il marito traditore che viene scoperto? *Mio marito aveva preso una sbandata per una bruttona*, storia durata tre mesi, l'ho scoperto io, tanto di lettere e mail con ti amo, mi manchi, sei tutta la mia vita ecc ecc. Poi una volta scoperto, tempo tre giorni che lo avevo buttato fuori di casa, mi implora di tornare perchè aveva fatto una cazzata, era fuori di testa, non si sentiva compreso in famiglia ecc. ecc. L'ho ripreso - accidenti a me - soprattutto per i figli. Ma con che sofferenza da parte mia! L'umiliazione da superare, la rabbia, e tutto il repertorio di sentimenti di chi è stato tradito, per di più con una donna che se voi la vedeste, una tristezza di bruttezza e di insignificanza. Comunque: lui si è pentito, si comporta meravigliosamente, come ai primi tempi del matromonio...... ma mi chiedo: non proverà mai vergogna per quello che ha fatto? io mi vwegognerei come una ladra, se lo avessi fatto io, tutti i sotterfugi, il coinvolgimento di amici comuni per farsi dare copertura.........mah!
> Valery


Mi sono fermata qui....qualcuno mi dice se c'è qualcosa di interessante da leggere? o lascio perdere?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi sono fermata qui....qualcuno mi dice se c'è qualcosa di interessante da leggere? o lascio perdere?


e come sempre abbiamo avuto lo stesso pensiero


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> e come sempre abbiamo avuto lo stesso pensiero


strano  


:carneval:


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi sono fermata qui....qualcuno mi dice se c'è qualcosa di interessante da leggere? o lascio perdere?



lascia perdere tesò..

tu sei di palato fino... sei abituata a leggere le cose scritte da me e mio fratello Oscuro.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> lascia perdere tesò..
> 
> tu sei di palato fino... sei abituata a leggere le cose scritte da me e mio fratello Oscuro.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



auauahahaahahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## battiato63 (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auauahahaahahahahaahahahahaha


che te ridi testa di minchia?..:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (15 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Ammetto la colpa di aver letto solo la prima pagina...ma spero che eviterete di rimproverarmi.
> 
> Penso che una persona di livello superiore sia quella che arriva a chiedersi perchè l'omicida abbia piantato un coltello nella schiena...e non cosa prova ora che si è reso conto che ha sbagliato ad accoltellare.
> 
> Non è facile, certo, ma credo altresì che essere una persona di livello superiore non sia facile. Quindi a voi la scelta.


Una persona di livello superiore non avrebbe postato un commento dopo aver letto solo la prima pagina... 

Il perché lo sa, ora si domanda "e adesso?".

S*B


----------



## lunaiena (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi soffermo su quello che hai scritto, i discorsi a cui erano indirizzati non li conosco bene, quindi parlo di bellezza.
> 
> 
> Una donna o un uomo nel tradimento si cerca bello! si cerca esclusivamente bello. E questo lo cercano quelle persone che stando male in coppia sono predisposte al tradimento, se invece si accontentano di quello che capita, è soltanto perchè non hanno la capacità di scegliere e prendere quello che gli piace.
> ...



Ovvio che se per tradimento intendi una botta e via mi vado a cercare un bel tipo con tanto di tartaruga , alto biondo e con gli occhi azzurri alla Bred Pit:mrgreen:.... 
Se non lo trovo ( che mi caghi ovviamente) pago pure ...
Ma se il tradimento avviene dopo una anche minima conoscenza l'aspetto fisico passa sul piano "0".....
e puoi trovare anche la tartaruga al contrario , basso e senza capelli e trovarlo bellissimo ....


----------



## lunaiena (15 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Una persona di livello superiore non avrebbe postato un commento dopo aver letto solo la prima pagina...
> 
> Il perché lo sa, ora si domanda "e adesso?".
> 
> S*B



 Che caratteristiche ha un livello base?:mrgreen:


----------



## Zod (15 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che caratteristiche ha un livello base?:mrgreen:


Allora:

- pensatore generico : pensa poco, un pó a tutto, conclude con un chi se ne frega, e preferisce agire
- pensatore specializzato : pensa solo a cose specifiche, và a fondo alle questioni ma solo se interessato
- pensatore responsabile : suggerisce agli altri cosa pensare, ottimizza i pensieri dirigendoli verso un obiettivo 
- pensatore quadro : ha sempre il quadro della situazione, ama poco l'azione, preferisce filosofeggiare
- pensatore delegato : decide chi pensa cosa, e sta quasi sempre in barca

S*B


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> - pensatore generico : pensa poco, un pó a tutto, conclude con un chi se ne frega, e preferisce agire
> - pensatore specializzato : pensa solo a cose specifiche, và a fondo alle questioni ma solo se interessato
> ...


... e spesso fa il contrario :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> - pensatore generico : pensa poco, un pó a tutto, conclude con un chi se ne frega, e preferisce agire
> - pensatore specializzato : pensa solo a cose specifiche, và a fondo alle questioni ma solo se interessato
> ...


Wovl io sono decisissamente un pensatore specializzato...
E non sai che rottura di maroni quando sto pensando a cose specifiche e uno viene lì e mi dice a cosa stai pensando?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2012)

Mi fare ammazzare dalle risate


----------



## lunaiena (15 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> - pensatore generico : pensa poco, un pó a tutto, conclude con un chi se ne frega, e preferisce agire
> - pensatore specializzato : pensa solo a cose specifiche, và a fondo alle questioni ma solo se interessato
> ...



Ok sono un generico ...

Ma con gli stessi principi attivi:carneval:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok sono un generico ...
> 
> Ma con gli stessi principi attivi:carneval:



  viagra?.....


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> viagra?.....



ovvio


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Bongius (29 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Come si sente il marito traditore che viene scoperto? Mio marito aveva preso una sbandata per una bruttona, storia durata tre mesi, l'ho scoperto io, tanto di lettere e mail con ti amo, mi manchi, sei tutta la mia vita ecc ecc. Poi una volta scoperto, tempo tre giorni che lo avevo buttato fuori di casa, mi implora di tornare perchè aveva fatto una cazzata, era fuori di testa, non si sentiva compreso  in famiglia ecc. ecc. L'ho ripreso  - accidenti a me - soprattutto per i figli. Ma con che sofferenza da parte mia! L'umiliazione da superare, la rabbia, e tutto il repertorio di sentimenti di chi è stato tradito, per di più con una donna che se voi la vedeste, una tristezza di bruttezza e di insignificanza. Comunque: lui si è pentito, si comporta meravigliosamente, come ai primi tempi del matromonio...... ma mi chiedo: non proverà mai vergogna per quello che ha fatto? io mi vwegognerei come una ladra, se lo avessi fatto io, tutti i sotterfugi, il coinvolgimento di amici comuni per farsi dare copertura.........mah!
> Valery


Ciao Valery, vuoi sapere come si sente? Male probabilmente una Merxina..
Ma in realtà dipende dalla motivazione, di solito le storie di corna hanno sempre un minimo comun denominatore, mancanza di appagamento sessuale all'interno della coppia, se tu mi dici che facevate sesso regolarmente una o due volte la settimana, che quando lo facevate non c'erano tabù, e che tutto andava benissimo, allora ok, probabilmente ha fatto la proverbiale "cazzata" e la colpa è sua, si sentirà malissimo nei tuoi confronti e nei confronti dei Figli, sai fino a che la cosa non si sa "non c'è" quando si sa invece cambia tutto perché diventa materiale.. Tutto finirà li.

Se invece come probabile non c'era appagamento sessuale e magari altri problemi, allora quella era la sua valvola di sfogo, quello che gli permetteva di stare poi con te superando l'insoddisfazione ed i problemi, in questo caso l'averlo scoperto cacciato e ripreso non risolve nulla, forse lo farebbe se presi dalla foga della ritrovata vita di coppia entrambi vi lasciaste andare ad un sano appagamento sessuale, allora forse si, ma visto anche il rancore che ti porti dentro non credo sia il caso.
Ciò significa che lui si sente malissimo, male verso di te ed i ragazzi, si, ma malissimo dentro con se stesso perché manca anche la valvola di sfogo, e questo alla lunga porterà conseguenze molto più serie come depressione o addirittura rotture; si perché SE E' QUESTO SECONDO CASO, allora non devi credere che quel che vedi sia un uomo colpevole che sta facendo ammenda dei suoi errori dando il meglio di se, ma un uomo dimesso che sta male ed alla lunga può mutare in un passivo-aggressivo e scoppiare in lite di rottura quando il vaso si riempirà.

Io non voglio metterti paura o farti star male, quello che voglio dirti è "se ci tieni alla tua vita di coppia" di parlare con tuo marito approfonditamente, di fare tabula rasa, e cancellare tutto quello che è successo, di capire le sue necessità completamente e di impegnarti con tutta te stessa per renderlo felice, per rendervi felici, per rendere felice la famiglia tutta.
Se invece sai solo pensare "L'ho ripreso  - accidenti a me - soprattutto per i figli" allora lascia perdere separatevi ed ognuno per la sua strada, meglio vivere divisi una vita nuova ed appagante che rimanere assieme infelici per dei figli che ne risentiranno in un modo che nemmeno immagini.

Detto questo preoccupati di sapere se usava precauzioni oppure no, fatti dei controlli ad ampio spettro e falli fare anche a lui, perché malattie fastidiose sono sempre all'orizzonte.


PS.
Valery capisco l'incazzatura, ma TI SUPPLICO evita questo:
"con una donna che se voi la vedeste, una tristezza di bruttezza e di insignificanza"
E' squalificante per te che lo dici e per tutte le persone a cui può essere riferito donna o uomo, ognuno ha una dignità come essere umano, è a causa di questi principi che tutte le giovani ricorrono a troppa chirurgia, o entrano in depressioni costanti e pericolose.


----------

